# Harry needs help



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Within the next few days I intend attempting my first freehand sign, as you are all aware, I'm more at home with templates and guides.
First off, which of the test samples do you prefer, A,B,C,D,E or none of them! Hopefully I shall improve as the sign progresses and I envisage using paint instead of stain, just what colour I don't yet know. Any and all input will be appreciated.


----------



## CManinLa (Aug 22, 2007)

Harry, I think they are all good for your first time doing freehand work. However, looks to me like "D" is the best. Looks like someone who has been doing experienced professional work.

cm


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

CM, you've got me blushing! That's the one I like. Let's see what others think.By the way, I produced the letters as a banner for the full sign using Corel Print House.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hard choice, but I like C,D, and E. D being the most interesting of the bunch.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

E is my favorite, and probably the one you'll have more luck producing. D is cool, but one little 'oops' halfway thru your sign...... it'll be a lot more noticable. 

I like the idea of staining the board, but filling in the letters with a contrasting paint.

Nice job!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I like A for the small letter and D for the large. Did you free hand those ? 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

"D" is nice, but I am a "simple" guy who likes "simple" therefore I must go with "A". "D" is on the formal side for me, but nothing wrong with that if it fits the bill.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

challagan said:


> I like A for the small letter and D for the large. Did you free hand those ?
> 
> Corey


Corey, I first made a banner for the full sign, then with carbon paper traced the letters for the test which was then done freehand, as you can see, things went a bit wobbly to start but I improved a little for the last two.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I like " C " if it's going to hold paint...but I would like to see a " B" and a " G " 1st. just to be sure.. 


=========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There isn't a "B" in the sign, but there is a "G" so I will rout a "G" tomorrow especially for you're critical appraisal Bj.

FERGUSON DREAM is the sign, it's for my granddaughter as a present to her mum to hang at the entrance to their 5 acre property, it apparently has some sentimental significance.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Harry, They're all very good, especially for a first-time effort. I prefer D, because I like old english lettering. D kinda reminds me of that. Waiting to see the finished product.

Neal


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Within the next few days I intend attempting my first freehand sign, as you are all aware, I'm more at home with templates and guides.
> First off, which of the test samples do you prefer, A,B,C,D,E or none of them! Hopefully I shall improve as the sign progresses and I envisage using paint instead of stain, just what colour I don't yet know. Any and all input will be appreciated.



You could use THIS program... right here in the forum...

I think it's more personal preference... pick what you like & have fun with it.

ie:

*F  F F F  F  F F  F F  F F F F  F  F *

If you're asking which one of the F's I like the best, it's the one You like the best... They're all good.  :sold:


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*To Carve or Woodburn*

Harry here is one I did . It's all woodburned . I have a router carved sign I made that says "Santa's Workshop"

Gary


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Harry, this is your first attempt? To me it looks like you've been "lettering" for quite some time my friend.  They all look excellent. As for my choice, "D".


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hamlin said:


> Harry, this is your first attempt? To me it looks like you've been "lettering" for quite some time my friend.  They all look excellent. As for my choice, "D".


Now Ken, it is going to be difficult for Harry to take advice from a dog who wears sunglasses on his butt


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Now Ken, it is going to be difficult for Harry to take advice from a dog who wears sunglasses on his butt



Now I am rolling on the floor!   

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Now Bob

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha LOL LOL LOL hahaahahahaha
That's funny hahahahahahahaha LOL LOL 

==============


Bob N said:


> Now Ken, it is going to be difficult for Harry to take advice from a dog who wears sunglasses on his butt


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gary, If I'm allowed to live another 10 years and I have regular practice, providing that I can still lift a router at age 84, then PERHAPS I may be able to compete with you're super professional sign, I wish!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

To confuse the issue still further, here are some new attempts.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Of the new style, I like #2

Looking good, Harry!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I still like style D, that's an awesome job free hand Harry!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

kp91 said:


> Of the new style, I like #2
> 
> Looking good, Harry!



OK Doug, now to further confuse the issue, how about a "final" choice. They are the same but with the centre removed in the second one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I like #2

=========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's a clever touch Bj., now I'm totally confused. Can I be so bold as to ask for a final vote, so that I can get cracking on Monday. Thank you all in advance for you're patience.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks. I like the second one BUT the second one can be a bit hairy to paint that font, like the center of the " G " part of it"s gone ( the end cross ) 


==============


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm now thinking that I might rout BOTH sides of the sign with the two most popular choices and if one isn't up to scratch it can always go through the planer!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Did you do it FREE hand ?, I'm amaze you did it so well , you could paint the whole thing ( the letters) and I sure it would look OK,great 

I'm looking forward to seeing it 

Besure to take pictures  many members/guest have ask how to make big letters over 1 1/2" and in diff.fonts...

=========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*My vote Harry*



harrysin said:


> That's a clever touch Bj., now I'm totally confused. Can I be so bold as to ask for a final vote, so that I can get cracking on Monday. Thank you all in advance for you're patience.


Number 2 :sold: 
Excellent work for an old guy.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay.... Okay.... Since this is day 22 for me, I have to vote on #2 also  :sold: 

Can't wait to see the finished masterpiece Harry. Looks like you got a good grip on the technique.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Harry, #2 looks the best.:sold: 

BobN... LOL yea it's difficult to take and get advice with sunglasses on.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I like 2 as well Harry!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Did you do it FREE hand ?, I'm amaze you did it so well , you could paint the whole thing ( the letters) and I sure it would look OK,great
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kudos guys, yes Bj. I did it totally freehand with the 3hp Makita 3612C, as I have been saying since joining this forum, a huge router is no problem even for a 5ft 2" and a bit 74 year old like me. The router rests on either the work-piece as in this sign or a on a template. Normally I prefer to PUSH the router, but in this case it was necessary to see exactly where the cutter was going so I pulled it towards me.
All the methods for this sign came from you guys on the forum. If the first side of the sign turns out OK, I might have a go on the other side using the same template but leave the letters protruding and rout away the background as I have seen one or two of you guys do, however, this would be a perfect operation to use the ski mounted router.I shall of course do a photo-shoot, and as usual include the mistakes!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Every time I hear someone say pushing and pulling the router it makes me think of the guy with the chain,,, it's always best to pull the chain than try and push it 

But it this case I think you'er right about pulling the router to you so you can see what you are doing with the bit....I'm sure looking forward to seeing how you do it so well free hand.. free hand,, to me means lets see how quick and easy I can screw this up.. 


============


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll know who to blame if I do screw it up Bj.!


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Within the next few days I intend attempting my first freehand sign, as you are all aware, I'm more at home with templates and guides.
> First off, which of the test samples do you prefer, A,B,C,D,E or none of them! Hopefully I shall improve as the sign progresses and I envisage using paint instead of stain, just what colour I don't yet know. Any and all input will be appreciated.


They all look good Harry ! Good work! I kinda' like the one on the far right best. A lot of that choice would depend upon what kind of sign ... rustic, formal, size, etc. I have made a few signs that turned out nicely, using cursive script rather that block letters. Both have their place. Having made perhaps only a couple of dozen signs, I can't declare myself and expert (ha!), but I did a bunch of experimenting on scrap wood in the beginning... glad I did ! Good luck, happy routing and best wishes,
Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Roefa, you can't just leave it at that, come on, let's have some photographs! Having made a couple of dozen, in my books makes you an expert, and I'm all ears. I shan't start my sign until you post some more advice/shots etc.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Within the next few days I intend attempting my first freehand sign, as you are all aware, I'm more at home with templates and guides.
> First off, which of the test samples do you prefer, A,B,C,D,E or none of them! Hopefully I shall improve as the sign progresses and I envisage using paint instead of stain, just what colour I don't yet know. Any and all input will be appreciated.


They're all nice Harry ...Good job! I prefer E - the last one, but it would really depend upon the sign... rustic, formal, large, small, etc. I have made a couple of dozen signs in various styles. Some of the most challenging have been in cursive writing rather than block letters. These days, I usually print what I want with my computer, stick it to the wood with spray adhesive and
routh right through the pattern. In the beginning, I used a lot of scrap to practice on first.  A Good thing!
Best of Luck on your projects !
Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> OK Doug, now to further confuse the issue, how about a "final" choice. They are the same but with the centre removed in the second one.


I guess you're narrowing this down using the binary method...

Yes, #2, G & E look more professional and are well proportioned.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> I guess you're narrowing this down using the binary method...
> 
> Yes, #2, G & E look more professional and are well proportioned.



I've experimented with a few more letters and found that some, like the letter "M" does not come out very well, so I have decided to rout out the background leaving the letters proud. In addition, I've become more ambitious and instead of the original Jarrah board, I have progressed to a slab of Sheoak. More in a few days.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Progress report*

I received a private message today from Bj. who didn't want to risk embarrassing me by posting his query on the forum. He asked if my sign had ended up in the firewood box because it's been a couple of weeks since I last mentioned it. The answer was no, it's still a work in progress, it has had a few problems, which I shall detail when I eventually post the finished sign, but I have had some dental appointments which left me in the mood to do nothing additionally, it's spring down-under and the weeds are popping up faster than I can deal with them. In the meantime, here is a shot of the progress so far.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

LOOKS good I only see one error 

Round Up works great on weeds  

========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> I received a private message today from Bj. who didn't want to risk embarrassing me by posting his query on the forum. He asked if my sign had ended up in the firewood box because it's been a couple of weeks since I last mentioned it. The answer was no, it's still a work in progress, it has had a few problems, which I shall detail when I eventually post the finished sign, but I have had some dental appointments which left me in the mood to do nothing additionally, it's spring down-under and the weeds are popping up faster than I can deal with them. In the meantime, here is a shot of the progress so far.


Wow Harry, that is looking great! I think you are doing a fantastic job! Nice work Harry, looking forward to the finished one. 

Spring... that is just to funny... and were preparing for winter! The leaves are piling up now!

corey


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Wow! Harry your perseverence paid off. Please tell us your not going to just slap some paint on that beautiful piece of wood. I really hope that highlight the letters in a way that preserves the beauty of the wood. -Derek


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:



> Hi Harry
> 
> LOOKS good I only see one error
> 
> ...


Bj, or should I call you Hawke Eye, whilst I know that there are heaps of errors at this stage, I think what you pointed out was a few wood chips that I just blew out before taking this shot. For reasons that I shall explain in the final post, I had to rout around the letters twice and it's difficult to keep exactly to the original, with the result that there is going to be quite a lot of cleaning up to do, and for this reason I bought a new tool today as shown!

Funny you should mention Roundup, a few days ago I bought 3 litres in a container with a spray gun.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

It comes as no surprise that this peice is another excellent display of your talents. It appears that you have again mastered another phase of routing. I really like what you have done so far and look forward to the final project pictures.

btw..... day 37 is here


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

fibertech said:


> Wow! Harry your perseverence paid off. Please tell us your not going to just slap some paint on that beautiful piece of wood. I really hope that highlight the letters in a way that preserves the beauty of the wood. -Derek


I'm glad you mentioned this Derek, a friend suggested that I apply fibreglass resin which he said was transparent and I thought that I could paint the tops of the letters perhaps white or yellow so that it stands out. Any help will be appreciated and thanks to you all for you're kind comments which in themselves make it all worthwhile.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Now you need to get of router bit set, you can use in your new Dremel
for the fine work... 

H0880 Mini Bit 10 pc. Set , 1/8" Shank

http://www.grizzly.com/products/h0880


============


harrysin said:


> Bj, or should I call you Hawke Eye, whilst I know that there are heaps of errors at this stage, I think what you pointed out was a few wood chips that I just blew out before taking this shot. For reasons that I shall explain in the final post, I had to rout around the letters twice and it's difficult to keep exactly to the original, with the result that there is going to be quite a lot of cleaning up to do, and for this reason I bought a new tool today as shown!
> 
> Funny you should mention Roundup, a few days ago I bought 3 litres in a container with a spray gun.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I reckon that I'll have to make or buy a base first, but wow, that sure is a great price Bj.
I have so many things on my "to do" list that, because of my advanced years I'm going to have to make a pact with the good Lord that He won't take me until everything on my list has been accomplished.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

You will need to cheat him out of that..that's to say don't put off today what you think you can tomorrow, they do get shorter as you know  and know one knows for sure if they have a tomorrow... 


But back to the tools they do make a router table and a router base for your Dremel  I have some and they work great for light work...

Dremel add on's
The ones I have and recommend,,,  see below ▼

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-231A-S...0-7086511?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1194716663&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-335-01...0-7086511?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1194716663&sr=1-23

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-Multi-...0-7086511?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1194716767&sr=1-54

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-677-Dr...0-7086511?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1194716800&sr=1-68

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-50FL40...-7086511?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1194716925&sr=1-145

http://www.amazon.com/Keyless-Chuck...-7086511?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1194716974&sr=1-179

http://www.amazon.com/DREMEL-MFG-33...-7086511?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1194717021&sr=1-195

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-670-01...0-7086511?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1194717300&sr=1-21


============


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Harry, you're making really good progress on that sign! Your letters have sure changed since the start! Very nice!

... but... where's the Template?   

Sanding will take time too... your Dremel will help you alot.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj., you seem determined to keep me broke, drawing my attention to all these goodies.

It looks like you're planer avatar may have a seized bearing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If I had a template Joe, the sign would be perfect and ready ages ago. This project you may recall was my first attempt at FREEHAND routing and I have learned a few things NOT to do next time, and I think that there will be a next time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

You CAN'T take it with you,, you came in with zero in your pockets in fact you didn't have one so to speak and you will go out the same way.. LOL LOL LOL
just need some money to buy some nails to keep the lid on and in place..
JC and the boys will take over at that point..  

"seized bearing" hahahahahahahaha yep must be hahahahahaha


==========


harrysin said:


> Bj., you seem determined to keep me broke, drawing my attention to all these goodies.
> 
> It looks like you're planer avatar may have a seized bearing.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> If I had a template Joe, the sign would be perfect and ready ages ago. This project you may recall was my first attempt at FREEHAND routing and I have learned a few things NOT to do next time, and I think that there will be a next time.



Just KIDDING Harry... Yes, and if you used a Template, you would be still making it, having started it ages ago.  

This way, you will see your project done ages sooner... and get more satisfaction from it... Yes?  

... besides, you proabably only want to make ONE of those signs, not 10+.  

You're doing a very good job!!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

For an old guy and your first attempt at freehand, I'd say you really nailed it Harry. Good on ya!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Harry
> 
> You CAN'T take it with you,, you came in with zero in your pockets in fact you didn't have one so to speak and you will go out the same way.. LOL LOL LOL
> just need some money to buy some nails to keep the lid on and in place..
> ...


You're quite right Bj., even my older brother still in England has always said "shrouds don't have pockets", even if they did and I asked my wife to put all my money in them, she would probably write out a cheque! I'm giving serious thought to going on a spending spree!


----------

